# Cheap AirAsia tickets to/from Australia



## SilverSurfer (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey guys, while trolling around the WWW, I found this website. Flyous - Find the lowest flight fare from Kuala Lumpur to all destination by Air Asia.
apparently, it saves you the trouble of searching for a cheap flight by altering the dates @ booking.airasia.com. try it out! Most of the flights are from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia but maybe it helps you out.

p/s: i do not own it nor am i associated with it. just came across this website while surfing, and i thought i shall share it with you guys here. cheers!


----------



## Axlegrease (Oct 10, 2010)

Awesome, that saves a bit of time, thanks!


----------



## Joe05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah Air Asia is very cheap! but you should be aware that you will not be given sheat # on the ticket  you have to find you convinience sheat by yourself with competing other passengers


----------



## tomau (Oct 26, 2010)

This helps a lot in general. Thanks.


----------



## widget (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks for info, it's very helpful


----------



## TKline (Mar 11, 2011)

If flying to/from Ireland, I highly recommend Etihad. Not only are they cheap, but they also don't stop in Heathrow - i.e. you can fly from Sydney to Dublin with just one stopover in UAE, rather than a stopover in Asia plus another stopover in London.


----------



## ankitjha (Mar 28, 2011)

It's really a good thing as it will save people's time for going and finding out details of cheap flight in some seconds..
By just clicking the given link.

Ankit


----------



## WilliamJoseph (Sep 13, 2011)

*Cheap Flights?*

I know about ethiad ma bro has traveled in it and said it was manageable, dunno much about air asia have to check it out hmm hope it will be helpful to me


----------



## thejumpingkoala (Nov 1, 2011)

+1 to AirAsia, it is VERY CHEAP (as a no frills airline), but you pay for everything else (extra luggage, seat selection, priority boarding, etc etc.). 

To get their best fares, book well in advance and look out for their frequent offers. For a long flight to/fro Australia, book a seat that has extra leg space as their seats are quite cramped especially for tall/big size people.


----------



## LiveSceneApp (Jan 10, 2012)

I really enjoyed using CheapTickets. Make sure to click "flexible dates" to get the best results.

Cheers,

Conrad


----------



## JonoG (Dec 5, 2011)

TKline said:


> If flying to/from Ireland, I highly recommend Etihad. Not only are they cheap, but they also don't stop in Heathrow - i.e. you can fly from Sydney to Dublin with just one stopover in UAE, rather than a stopover in Asia plus another stopover in London.


I agree! i've flown with them 3 times between London and Sydney and now im looking at flying with them from Prague to Sydney as i'm in Poland. They are very cheap and have amazing service. Great entertainment system and in flight service. 
I've also flown with qantas and they were good but not as cheap and Air tahiti from U.S. to Sydney which was horrible...


----------



## JonoG (Dec 5, 2011)

JonoG said:


> I agree! i've flown with them 3 times between London and Sydney and now im looking at flying with them from Prague to Sydney as i'm in Poland. They are very cheap and have amazing service. Great entertainment system and in flight service.
> I've also flown with qantas and they were good but not as cheap and Air tahiti from U.S. to Sydney which was horrible...


and etihad also won airline of the year i last year and i think they did the 2 before also.


----------



## coyote (Aug 6, 2012)

Many thanks! That's quite useful!


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh sounds like Ryan Air you have to fight to get a seat, lol. Nahhh i will stick to Emirates from Malta used them 6 times and the comfort is unbelievable a true pleasure flying 21 hours. The drinks and food are in abundance and all free throughout the flight, the food was 1st class and there choice is fantastic (Menu). The cost for 2 of us was less than 2,000 euros, so many people from the Uk actually book a cheap flight to Malta and then 2 hours later connect to the Emirates flight, dont know why but they do.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

SilverSurfer said:


> Hey guys, while trolling around the WWW, I found this website. Flyous - Find the lowest flight fare from Kuala Lumpur to all destination by Air Asia.
> apparently, it saves you the trouble of searching for a cheap flight by altering the dates @ booking.airasia.com. try it out! Most of the flights are from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia but maybe it helps you out.
> 
> p/s: i do not own it nor am i associated with it. just came across this website while surfing, and i thought i shall share it with you guys here. cheers!


Dammit lol i tried the link curiosity and all i got was

Ops, something went wrong. We sincerely apologize for that.
500


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

FOUND THIS WHILST STRUGGLING TO GET ON THE SITE THIS IS NOT ME PERSONALLY THIS IS WHAT I FOUND ON THE INTERNET

Notice
Dear Flyous users,

I have an announcement to make. From today, Flyous will be on hiatus, and therefore will not be making any updates for the future.

I thank you for the encouragement for keeping this project afloat. Due to other life commitments, I do not want to disregard the quality of this site just for the sake of keeping the site up since the latest AirAsia update.

Flyous is my personal project and very dear to me. I apologize that I cannot contribute any more to you.

It was nice to hear from you, some even from Australia. Thanks for spreading the word about Flyous around. If you would like to keep in touch, you can always follow me at twitter @flyous.

Till then, keep flying!

Now i know why i cannot get on there site lol.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

louiseb said:


> FOUND THIS WHILST STRUGGLING TO GET ON THE SITE THIS IS NOT ME PERSONALLY THIS IS WHAT I FOUND ON THE INTERNET
> 
> Notice
> Dear Flyous users,
> ...


Louise,

I'd flying with A.Asia many times. Flyous no longer in service, i think they have being forced to stop all the information provide to the customer. 
Yes, A.Asia is the cheapest air company but beware when you're making bookings. Their booking system may somehow automated which requires you to 'unclick' the unnecessary items which will bill in your credit card.
Just try to be very careful when doing your booking, once paid, no turning back. Even you're making call to call centre for amending the date, no even a ghost will entertain you.


----------



## trevant (Jan 22, 2013)

Ya, i have checked it. But there is no affordable flight from aussie to other country. So sad


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Haha,you're just right. I faced the same issue before with the ticket wrongly booked!
2 call lines, 1 is normal line which free while the other may charge some fees as it's better line service. Honestly i tried both and it giving me same results!No 1 pick up the phone but i have to pay for line 2! Thanks to Tony Fernandez!


----------



## WilRaynor (Apr 19, 2013)

Because of their standards and (lack of upkeep) as opposed to flying Delta Airlines or Virgin atlantic. Asian airlines dont have the same safety features, etc. Avoid them


----------



## jasterpratt (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info, anyway do you have some promo tickets too?


----------



## koalabeard (May 15, 2013)

thanks for sharing, though I haven't tried air asia services yet..


----------



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

Agamemnon said:


> Air Asia is a no-frills budget airline that you pay extra for just about everything from food and drinks to checked baggage. You also pay for assigned seating, have low baggage allowances and charge you for it and nick you for every ounce of overweight luggage. They also have no in-flight entertainment although you can rent a video player. They have understaffed check-in personnel (to save money and long lines to check-in) and you also pay extra for an assigned seat. Changing a flight often costs more than the ticket and it's almost impossible to contact them by phone.


But airasia is prominent budget airlines.last time i can travel from malaysia to perth with 130 dollars.can you imagine?nowadays what is the worth of 100 dollars?theit punctuality has marvellous.i loved it.thanks lot air asia..


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah, it's cheap and punctual. I get my whole family to perth with the return ticket below AUD1k. Imagine family of 8 with meals & extra luggage. 
Airasia, I love u but i hate u too. You call centre is dumbass


----------



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

nemesis said:


> Yeah, it's cheap and punctual. I get my whole family to perth with the return ticket below AUD1k. Imagine family of 8 with meals & extra luggage.
> Airasia, I love u but i hate u too. You call centre is dumbass


Yes i agreed too...sucks...


----------

